# Scales and Keys



## Jord

Probably a stupid question, but do keys come from major scales, for example when someone came up with the first scale say it was major, and then decided upon WWHWWWH for the intervals, then in C, C D E F G A B C, and then C major had no sharps or flats? Does anyone know how it happened?


----------

